# Pip



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

Pictures of Pip


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i just love pips colours,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Pip looks like a real gentle soul. And I agree his colouring is lovely.


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

judge12345 said:


> Pip looks like a real gentle soul. And I agree his colouring is lovely.


thanks he is a gentle and loyal soul he is a bit bigger now that pic was taken 6 weeks ago ,bet your two keep you busy looks a nice place to walk


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i just love pips colours,


must admit he is one nicest marked dogs i,ve owned


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely, great pic


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Lovely pic.....cute dog


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes a lovely looking dog, great colouring as well  

I had a dog named pip she was a GSD x whippet, great dog


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes lovely i love his colouring aswell


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

Vixie said:


> hes a lovely looking dog, great colouring as well
> 
> I had a dog named pip she was a GSD x whippet, great dog


nice onethat is a rare cross brains and speed not a bad combination


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> hes lovely i love his colouring aswell


yours look a picture to what lovely dogs i bet your proud of them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gazt said:


> nice onethat is a rare cross brains and speed not a bad combination


was an accidental mating that worked out very well for me and yes a great combination 
she was one of the best dogs I ever had, one of those that were just somehow extra special.


----------

